# Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai







*Der Killer im Bodensee: 
Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV​*

Wir machten bereits darauf aufmerksam und berichteten, dass der Stichling der Fisch des Jahres 2018 werden soll, mit gekürt vom DAFV:
Fisch des Jahres 2018

Laut einer Meldung des Südkuriers bedroht genau dieser Fisch des Jahres 2018 des DAFV nun den eh schon geschwächten Bestand der Felchen im Bodensee:
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...ube-der-Felchen-im-Bodensee;art372434,9229482



> _Die Flachwasserzone am See-Ende des Überlinger Sees ist eine Art Kinderstube für Fische. Hier gibt es viel Fischlaich und -brut. Und diese große Kinderstube ist jetzt bedroht. Gefahr geht von dem Stichling aus, der bisher vor allem im Obersee in Massen auftrat und jetzt auch vermehrt am See-Ende festzustellen ist, insbesondere in der Flachwasserzone, wo sich ihm gute Verstecke bieten.
> .....................
> Das vermehrte Vorkommen des Stichlings am See-Ende ist auch für das Zurückgehen des Fischbesatzes und des Fangertrags mit verantwortlich, da der Stichling die Brut von Nutzfischen, insbesondere der Felchen, auffrisst. _


--------------------------------------------​
*Ich stelle rein faktisch fest:*
Der Stichling ist mit seiner Population im Bodensee ausser Kontrolle geraten und bedroht andere, schon geschwächte Arten wie Felchen (Renken).

Der DAFV, mit seinen vielen Biologen in allen möglichen Positionen, beschliesst, diesen Problemfisch im Bodensee zum Fisch des Jahres 2018 zu machen.

Kommentieren überlasse ich anderen....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Zur Info:
Wir berichteten ja auch über die Tagung eines kleinen Teiles der Geschäftsführer vom Rest-DAFV, bei dem das bekannt gegeben wurde, uns liegt das Protokoll ja vor - auch keiner der Anwesenden aus Landes/Spezialverbänden hatte etwas gegen die Nominierung des Stichlings..


----------



## GandRalf (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Warum auch?

Ist doch ein "regionales Problem" der Bodenseeanrainer. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Nur, um das auch klar zu machen:
Über das Stichlingproblem im Bodensee wurde zumindest bei uns schon länger berichtet (schon teilweise vor über einem Jahr), das hätten bezahlte Hauptamtler im DAFV wie auch "kompetente" Ehrenamtler oder die Präsidentin als Biologin nicht nur wissen können, sondern müssen..:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=299959
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318922
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316688
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315017

Zumal ja auch der LFV-Baden-Württemberg (zuständig mit für Bodensee) erst zurück gekehrt ist in den DAFV, auch wenn bei der Geschäftsführertagung laut Protokoll keiner aus dem LFV-BW dabei war.

Dabei war aber der jetzige hauptamtliche Mitarbeiter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV, Olaf Lindner, der vorher diesen Job ehrenamtlich beim LFV B-W gemacht hatte und der diese Problematik kennen musste.

Im Protokoll steht aber klar, dass der Fisch des Jahres 2018 der Stichling werde UND KEINERLEI KRITIK kam.....


----------



## exstralsunder (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Ich wäre für ein Baglimit, welches man dem Stichling auferlegen sollte.
Kann nicht sein, dass der mehr als 5 Eier pro Tag frisst!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

;-))))))))))))


----------



## Franz_16 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Es ist vollkommen OK einen Fisch zum Fisch des Jahres zu bestimmen der eine besondere Beachtung verdient. Man darf auch jederzeit einen "Problemfisch" dafür nehmen. 

Man darf sich dann aber halt auch nicht empören wenn andere ähnlich verfahren:
Zur Erinnerung: Im Jahr 2010 war der Kormoran Vogel des Jahres. 

Seitens der damals noch 2 Bundesverbände VDSF und DAV bewertete man das seinerzeit wie folgt:


> Der Kormoran wird Vogel des Jahres 2010 – besser kann man nicht dokumentieren, dass NABU und der Landesbund für Vogelschutz in Bayern (LBV) sich außerhalb jeglicher Vernunft und insbesondere außerhalb demokratischer Normen bewegen.



Wenn man Kormoran durch Stichling, Vogel durch Fisch und NABU durch DAFV ersetzt, wird auch wieder ein Zitat daraus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

:q:q:q:q


----------



## Lorenz (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Wieso nicht auch mal (wieder) Kleinfische in den Fokus (der Angler) bringen? 
... anstatt z.B. die Bachforelle zum x-ten Mal zu nominieren? |uhoh:

Wie es um die Bestände des Neunstachligen Stichlings in Deutschland aussieht weiß ich nicht. Im Gegensatz zum Dreistachligen ist der wohl deutlich weniger verbreitet.





GandRalf schrieb:


> Warum auch?
> Ist doch ein "regionales Problem" der Bodenseeanrainer. :m



Der Dreistachlige Stichling wird dort übrigens als gebietsfremd eingestuft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Wieso nicht auch mal (wieder) Kleinfische in den Fokus (der Angler) bringen?


Klar, z. B. alles, was der Angler als Köfi nehmen könnte...

Im Protokoll des DAFV stand nur Stichling allgemein, nicht die Unterscheidung nach Stacheln......


----------



## Rotbart (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Ein wunderschöner Fisch und eine gute Wahl, wie ich finde.
Allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Ich schimpf ja nicht auf den Fisch, sondern auf die kompetenten Verbandler, die den Bodenseekiller zum Fisch des Jahres machen ;-))


----------



## Inni (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Ihr findet auch an allem was zu meckern oder?

Ich bin als Kind mit dem Küchensieb durch unsere Bäche gezogen und wir haben Stichlinge gefangen die wir dann auch zu hause in Aquarien gesetzt haben. 
Heute sind in den Bächen keine Stichlinge mehr zu finden. Traurig.
Auch ist der (9-stachlige) in Sachsen geschont. Und das ist gut so.

Was ihr da unten habt ist ein lokales Problem. Da sollte man mal über den Tellerrand schauen und nicht gleich mit Pauschalitäten los poltern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Inni schrieb:


> IWas ihr da unten habt ist ein lokales Problem.


Das war schon jemand klar, dass das kommt....

Danke für die Bestätigung....


GandRalf schrieb:


> Warum auch?
> 
> Ist doch ein "regionales Problem" der Bodenseeanrainer. :m


----------



## GandRalf (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

War mein Anfall von Ironie nicht deutlich genug gekennzeichnet...?|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Scheinbar ;-)))

Davon ab:
Aber man müsste das mal ernsthaft anregen, damit die Sache wieder richtigen anglerischen Bezug bekommen kann.....

As Fisch des Jahres 2019:
Der Köderfisch


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Scheinbar ;-)))
> 
> Davon ab:
> Aber man müsste das mal ernsthaft anregen, damit die Sache wieder richtigen anglerischen Bezug bekommen kann.....
> ...



Der Köderfisch!
Welcher denn?
Die Schwarzmundgrundel?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

ALLE!!!


----------



## UMueller (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Inni schrieb:


> Ich bin als Kind mit dem Küchensieb durch unsere Bäche gezogen und wir haben Stichlinge gefangen die wir dann auch zu hause in Aquarien gesetzt haben.
> Heute sind in den Bächen keine Stichlinge mehr zu finden. Traurig.


Das hab ich als Kind auch getan und es gab reichlich davon. Neben Stichlingen noch Schmerlen und Köcherfliegenlarven. Überall Leben. Heutzutage ? Fehlanzeige. Die damalige Flurbereinigung und Agrarchemie haben ganze Arbeit geleistet und tut es bis heute, so das diese Abenteuerspielplätze für Kinder viel zu selten geworden sind. 
Stichling Fisch des Jahres 2018. Hmm. Weiß nicht? Sind doch fast alle Fischarten schon durch also ist irgendwann auchmal der Stichling an der Reihe. Diese ganze Fisch des Jahres Geschichte wird eh völlig überbewertet so das es mir letztlich egal ist. Will man ein Pendant zum Kormoran müssten die Angler den Karpfen zum Fisch des Jahres wählen. Mediale Aufmerksamkeit ? Garantiert.


----------



## Michael.S (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Der Stichling wird immer seltener , früher gab es die hier in jedem kleinen Wiesenbach und die waren besonders beim Aalangeln eine Plage , heute sieht man kaum noch welche , ich finde er ist zu recht Fisch des Jahres , früher habe ich ihn gehasst und jetzt vermisse ich ihn


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Hol Dir halt welche ausm Bodensee - die haben ja scheinbar zu viel..
;-)))


----------



## BERND2000 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich schimpf ja nicht auf den Fisch, sondern auf die kompetenten Verbandler, die den Bodenseekiller zum Fisch des Jahres machen ;-))



 Vielleicht einmal etwas nachdenklicher.

 Es gibt halt einige Stichlinge, wovon 2 Arten im deutschen Binnenland vorkommen.

 Stichlinge sind zuerst einmal eine ganz wichtige Nahrungsgrundlage, für Forellen, Lachs, Hechte, Zander, Dorsche u.s.w.
 Im Salz und Brackwasser, so wie in den unverbauten Unterläufen der Flüsse, gibt es sie halt reichlich.
 Vermutlich als Grundlage wichtiger als Hering, Stint oder Weißfische.
 Dort sind es meist Wanderfische.

 Aber es gibt sie halt auch stationär im Binnenland.

 Gar nicht so unberechtigt sie also mal in den Mittelpunkt der Gedanken zu bringen.

 Denn hoppla, Massenvorkommen im Binnenland sind oft Zeichen, das dort im Gewässer Probleme zu finden sind.

 Entweder es fehlen die Konkurrenten, die Raubfische, oder Beides.
 Stichlinge sind eigentlich eher Konkurrenzschwach  und besiedeln eher freie Nischen, in Tümpeln, Gräben, Bächen u.s.w.
 Dort wo es viele andere Fische gibt sind sie eher selten.

*Kann es sein das am Bodensee Fischer, Angler und Kormoran gemeinsam, Platz für die Stichlinge schufen?*

 Ich habe einmal einen Teich übernommen der voller Stichlinge war (einige je m²), wobei es weiter  junge Karpfen und Goldfische gab.
 8 Welse und Weißfische lösten das Problem auf fast 2000m², nach 2 Monaten waren die Stichlinge,  nicht aber der Rest fast verschwunden.

 Ich verstehe Massenvorkommen von Stichlingen nicht als Bedrohung, sondern eher als Folge.
 Aber ich bin ja auch nur Laie, andere werden sicher wissen, warum Stichlinge im Bodensee, Ursache und nicht Folge eines Problems sind.

 Mag aber auch so sein das nur etwas behauptet wird, um nicht selbst Schuld zu haben.


----------



## Rotbart (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Michael.S schrieb:


> ich finde er ist zu recht Fisch des Jahres



Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, gehts hier gar nicht darum, ob der Stichling zu recht Fisch des Jahres ist oder nicht. Sondern dass die "kompetenten Verbandler den Bodenseekiller zum Fisch des Jahres" gemacht haben.

Und allein deshalb schon kann das gar nicht die richtige Wahl sein. :m Weil DAFV, Kriegspfad, Klappstuhl und so. Hugh.


----------



## Michael.S (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Eigentlich ist der Stichling ja ein Seefisch der nur im Frühjahr aus der Nordsee zum Laichen in die Flüsse aufsteigt , leider zeitgleich mit dem Aal und die stürzten sich auf Tauwürmer die doppelt so groß waren wie sie selber , nach dem Laichen geht er dann zurück in die Nordsee  , ich frage mich wie der Stichling überhaupt soweit bis zum Bodensee kommt


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist der Stichling ja ein Seefisch der nur im Frühjahr aus der Nordsee zum Laichen in die Flüsse aufsteigt , leider zeitgleich mit dem Aal und die stürzten sich auf Tauwürmer die doppelt so groß waren wie sie selber , nach dem Laichen geht er dann zurück in die Nordsee  , ich frage mich wie der Stichling überhaupt soweit bis zum Bodensee kommt



Stimmt  Das Bild hab ich vor einigen Jahren aufgenommen. Regulär in einem unserer Bäche gefangen...hatte sich festgebissen.





Ansonsten habe ich sogar schon Stichlinge im Mittellandkanal bei uns gesehen, ganz nah am Ufer. Kann man leicht mit Jungfischen verwechseln. Habe mal einige kleine Fische gekeschert, weil ich die Art wissen wollte und war überrascht.

Den Stichling zum Fisch des Jahres zu wählen ist vielleicht nicht ganz so günstig...


----------



## Marf22 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Bei uns gab es die Kleinen früher auch in jedem Bach und Wiesengraben und wir haben sie mit Keschern gefangen.....heute sind diese Gräben so gut wie tot. Das ist mittlerweile 30 Jahre her. Ich denke mal das die Stichlinge aus vielen Binnengewässern komplett durch die Überdüngung verloren gegangen sind. Wie auch das meiste andere an Kleinstbewohnern. Vielleicht wollte man ihn deswegen in den Focus rücken....


----------



## wobbler68 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Hallo

Ich fand es schön als vor 6 Jahren noch Stichlinge,neben Bachforellen im Bach vor meinem Haus waren.
Nach einem Hochwasser(Im Winter)waren die Stichlinge weggespült.
Nach ihren fehlen ist die Population der Bachforelle deutlich zurückgegangen.|bigeyes
Und die Stichlinge sind bis heute nicht mehr aufgetaucht.
Auch wissen die wenigsten nicht Angler das solche Fische in unseren Gewässern sind.Und die meisten jüngeren Angler kennen die auch nur von Fotos.:c
*Deshalb finde ich es gut das er Fisch des Jahres ist.*

Man muss ja nun nicht alles nur schlecht oder nur gut finden was die kompetenten Verbandler machen.
Doch das war mal was gutes.#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Sehr interessant zu lesen:
*Evolution hautnah: Stichlinge am Bodensee*

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...see.54f9c0f0-bc25-43d3-b427-96f707ac417c.html


In Ruhe und unvoreingenommen lesen und überlegen, ob es nicht doch ein regionales Problem darstellt. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Dann machen wir den zum Fisch des Jahres - ausser im Bodensee ;-)

Und näxtes Jahr die Schwarzmundgrundel...

Es lassen sich viele Fische deklarieren zum Fisch des Jahres mit guten Gründen - den Bodenseekiller muss man wirklich nicht nehmen - auch nicht als Naturschutzverband DAFV...

Bin immer noch für Köderfisch als Fisch des Jahres - hat wenigstens direkten Anglerbezug....


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann machen wir den zum Fisch des Jahres - ausser im Bodensee ;-)



Ja, spricht nichts dagegen. Regionales Problem, das viele Ursachen hat, womöglich, nein höchstwahrscheinlich  hausgemachte. Die haben dort eine eigene Unterart, genetisch getrennt, demnächst noch zusätzlich eine Unterart .... das soll doch versöhnen :m
Aber in der Mehrzahl ist der Stichling ein Fisch, der zunehmend verschwindet. Einen Augenmerk darauf zu werfen, ist gut.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin immer noch für Köderfisch als Fisch des Jahres - hat wenigstens direkten Anglerbezug



Wenn man "Köderfisch" spezifiziert, war er schon mehrfach Fisch des Jahres.

Den Stichling als Köderfisch zu nehmen, rate ich nur Scheidern,
den Bodenseestichling zu nehmen einem SchneiderimQuadrat.

Aber als Angler freue ich mich persönlcih über Fische im Bach, auch wenn ich diesen nicht gezielt beangeln kann oder will, also auch den Stichling.


----------



## Lorenz (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Michael.S schrieb:


> ...ich frage mich wie der Stichling überhaupt soweit bis zum Bodensee kommt


Womöglich per Eimer.
... von Aquarianern, Teichbesitzern oder Anglern (Besatz).


----------



## Laichzeit (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Denn hoppla, Massenvorkommen im Binnenland sind oft Zeichen, das dort im Gewässer Probleme zu finden sind.
> 
> Entweder es fehlen die Konkurrenten, die Raubfische, oder Beides.
> Stichlinge sind eigentlich eher Konkurrenzschwach  und besiedeln eher freie Nischen, in Tümpeln, Gräben, Bächen u.s.w.
> ...



#6

Da bin ich dabei. Wenn der Stichling ein Killerfisch wäre, müsste er sich in anderen Seen ähnlich verhalten.
Der Bodensee ist jedoch der einzige See in Mitteleuropa, in dem pelagisch lebende Stichlinge in nennenswerter Anzahl vorkommen. Das legt nahe, dass die Ursache im See zu suchen ist.
Aber auch die Stichlinge unterscheiden sich von denen anderer Seen. Im Bodensee sind sie groß, metallisch-silbern und vollständig mit Knochenschildern bedeckt, wie Fische die im Meer leben und an das offene Wasser angepasst wurden.

Die örtliche Fischereiforschungsstelle untersucht derzeit das Massenaufkommen und wird wohl in den nächsten paar Jahren Ergebnisse liefern können.

Ich vermute, der Stichling hatte Glück, als der See reoligotrophiert wurde. Dadurch werden die Karten im Fischbestand neu gemischt und der Stichling hatte gegenüber den Felchen einen Vorteil, sich im Freiwasser auszubreiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Also das Gegenteil des DAFV:
Der Stichling als sich schnell genetisch anpassende Art...

Der DAFV-Funktionär in Haupt- oder Ehrenamt als sich standhaft der Anpassung an Angler verweigernde Art ;-))

So oder so -  da es genügend andere problemlose Arten gibt, über das Problem Stichling/Bodensee schon lange berichtet wird - weder eine gute noch eine glückliche Wahl.....

Passend zum DAFV dagegen schon.....

Franz hat schon recht - wer über den Kormoran als Vogel des Jahres lästert, hat mit dem Stichling nicht gerade den Griff des Jahres getan:


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Es ist vollkommen OK einen Fisch zum Fisch des Jahres zu bestimmen der eine besondere Beachtung verdient. Man darf auch jederzeit einen "Problemfisch" dafür nehmen.
> 
> Man darf sich dann aber halt auch nicht empören wenn andere ähnlich verfahren:
> Zur Erinnerung: Im Jahr 2010 war der Kormoran Vogel des Jahres.
> ...


----------



## Laichzeit (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Es gibt ja deutlich nettere Bodenseebewohner, die auch ein bisschen mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient hätten, wie z.B. den Tiefensaibling.
Ist halt nur eine regionale Art.

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319829


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Der Huchen war auch nicht gerade in ganz Deutschland verbreitet oder die Flunder...
;-)))


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also das Gegenteil des DAFV:
> Der Stichling als sich schnell genetisch anpassende Art...
> 
> Der DAFV-Funktionär in Haupt- oder Ehrenamt als sich standhaft der Anpassung an Angler verweigernde Art ;-))
> ...



Zunächst wurde der Stichling in den Bodensee als eigene genetische Art aus dem Baltikum eingeführt. Also so gesehen nicht heimisch.

Zudem scheinen verschiedene Faktoren den Bestand wachsen zu lassen z.B. eben diese "fremde" genetische Art an sich, da diese sehr wehrhaft gegenüber Räuber im Wasser wie auch gegenüber Fraßvögeln sind (Panzerhaut). Diese Art gibt es nicht außerhalb des Bodensees.

Diese Diskussion, das Vertiefen in dieses Thema speziel, könnte ganz interessant sein,
das Treten auf den Verband aber wirkt so lächerlich ... schade


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Der Bodenseestichling kommt NICHT aus dem Baltikum, dort sind nur seine nächsten Verwandtenzu finden:
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...see.54f9c0f0-bc25-43d3-b427-96f707ac417c.html

80% aller Freiwasser-Fische Stichlinge:
http://www.tagblatt.ch/ostschweiz/t...-gefaehrdet-Fischer-besorgt;art123841,4449379

Es ist für Angler und das Angeln notwendiger, den Verband zu treten als über Stichling zu diskutieren - oder einen Fisch des Jahres von diesen "Experten" ernennen zu lassen (hat es eigentlich schon mal irgendeinem "Fisch des Jahres" was genützt, dass er vom DAFV bwz. Vorgänger nominiert wurde?)  - Du darfst das ja gerne anders sehen, das gestehe ich Dir gerne zu..


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. April 2017)

Nahezu unerträglich hier gerade ...

warum erinnert mich das faktenverachtende, argumentuninteressierte, pauschal ideologische Gerede/Getrete hier an die Kommunikationsart  von PETA und besonders an Frau Hagedorn bei der Podiumsdiskussion, die dich Thomas ja sichtlich und nicht unbegründet zum zappeln gebracht hat?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Bodenseestichling kommt NICHT aus dem Baltikum, dort sind nur seine nächsten Verwandtenzu finden:
> http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...see.54f9c0f0-bc25-43d3-b427-96f707ac417c.html


„Vermutlich haben Menschen vor rund 150 Jahren aus dem Baltikum  stammende Stichlinge im Bodensee oder seinen Zuflüssen ausgesetzt“,  erklärt David Marques. Ihre Nachkommen schwimmen noch heute im See. 
_Quelle: mein link und nun auch deiner_



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 80% aller Freiwasser-Fische Stichlinge:
> http://www.tagblatt.ch/ostschweiz/t...-gefaehrdet-Fischer-besorgt;art123841,4449379



Was soll das nun aussagen? Hat doch keiner bestritten, dass das im *Bodensee* ein Problem ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

hast recht mit Baltikum - ich unrecht!
*SORRY!!* (auch wenns nur Vermutung ist von dem)

Ändert nix an der Tatsache, dass es geeignetere Kandidaten gäbe, so man denn so einen doofen Jahresfisch braucht (Frage bleibt: (hat es eigentlich schon mal irgendeinem "Fisch des Jahres" was genützt, dass er vom DAFV bwz. Vorgänger nominiert wurde?) )


----------



## Laichzeit (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Zunächst wurde der Stichling in den Bodensee als eigene genetische Art aus dem Baltikum eingeführt. Also so gesehen nicht heimisch.
> 
> Zudem scheinen verschiedene Faktoren den Bestand wachsen zu lassen z.B. eben diese "fremde" genetische Art an sich, da diese sehr wehrhaft gegenüber Räuber im Wasser wie auch gegenüber Fraßvögeln sind (Panzerhaut). Diese Art gibt es nicht außerhalb des Bodensees.



Im Bodensee selbst wurden Stichlinge erst vor 150 Jahren festgestellt, das Alter der Populationen in den Zubringern ist vermutlich älter.
Je nach dem, wen man fragt, ist der Stichling einheimisch oder eine ortsfremde Art, vielleicht auch schon in längst vergangenen Tagen vom Menschen eingeführt.
Wirklich abschließend geklärt ist das nicht.

Eindeutig ist aber, dass es sich um die nordeuropäische Art "Westlicher Stichling" handelt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Im Bodensee selbst wurden Stichlinge erst vor 150 Jahren festgestellt, das Alter der Populationen in den Zubringern ist vermutlich älter.
> Je nach dem, wen man fragt, ist der Stichling einheimisch oder eine ortsfremde Art, vielleicht auch schon in längst vergangenen Tagen vom Menschen eingeführt.
> Wirklich abschließend geklärt ist das nicht.
> 
> Eindeutig ist aber, dass es sich um die nordeuropäische Art "Westlicher Stichling" handelt.



so falsch, da undifferenziert dargestellt .. liese bitte obige Postings oder den link in meinem Postin 28
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4660550&postcount=28


----------



## Double2004 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kommentieren überlasse ich anderen....
> 
> Thomas Finkbeiner



Habe ich beim Lesen des Threads aber einen anderen Eindruck bekommen...|kopfkrat

Durch sein Fortpflanzungsverhalten sowie das Leben in Süß- und Salzwasser eine interessante Wahl! Die Tatsache, dass er in einem Gewässer für Probleme sorgen könnte (, wenn man denn der Recherche der Weltzeitung "Südkurier" Glauben schenkt), sehe ich nicht als Grund, die Wahl zu hinterfragen.

Der Hecht war ja auch bereits Fisch des Jahres und wie mir zu Ohren kam, soll er ganze Goldfischpopulationen in Dorfteichen bedroht haben.

Double2004


----------



## kati48268 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

*Ich erkläre hiermit die Birne zum Obst des Jahres.*
_*Und jetzt?*_

Mir ist es sch***egal ob der Stichling, die Schleie oder die Zucht-ReFo zum Fisch des Jahres gekürt wird,
denn es hat absolut keine Bedeutung!

Nichts passiert, ein paar dusselige Pressemeldungen, die morgen vergessen sind und das war's.
Die ganze Kürerei bringt weder den gewählten Fischarten etwas, noch den entsprechenden Habitaten,
weil einfach der Wahl nichts weiter folgt.
Keine Förderprogramme, keine Schutzmaßnahmen,... nicht mal brauchbare(!) Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Die DAFV-GmbH darf Broschüren drucken, zwingt sie den Mitglieds-LVs zum Kauf auf, die verschenken sie bei allen möglichen Besuchen, der Rest kommt ins Lager ...und nach ein paar Jahren in den Müll. 

Der einzige Effekt ist ein finanzieller - für die DAFV-GmbH.
Und was auch immer an €uronen in diesem dunklen Loch verschwindet, eines kommt aus diesem Loch nicht heraus:
die Information, wo diese Knete eigentlich versickert!

*Fisch des Jahres? Eine einzige Verarschung!*


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hast recht mit Baltikum - ich unrecht!
> *SORRY!!* (auch wenns nur Vermutung ist von dem)
> 
> Ändert nix an der Tatsache, dass es geeignetere Kandidaten gäbe, so man denn so einen doofen Jahresfisch braucht (Frage bleibt: (hat es eigentlich schon mal irgendeinem "Fisch des Jahres" was genützt, dass er vom DAFV bwz. Vorgänger nominiert wurde?) )



Wer ein geeigneterer Kandidat ist oder nicht, darüber streitet sich Dieter Bohlen mit der Nation,
nur ich nicht,
es gibt nun einen Sieger unter den Kandidaten, dieser heißt Stichling, und ist es wert, mal sich mit ihm zu beschäftigen ... kein uninteressanter Fisch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Wieso gibts nur nen Bodensee-Killerstichling als Fisch des Jahres - warum keinen Angler des Jahres?

Zahlt der Killer-Stichling Beiträge oder der organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer??

Gehe da mit kati konform:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Keine Förderprogramme, keine Schutzmaßnahmen,... nicht mal brauchbare(!) Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.
> 
> Die DAFV-GmbH darf Broschüren drucken, zwingt sie den Mitglieds-LVs zum Kauf auf, die verschenken sie bei allen möglichen Besuchen, der Rest kommt ins Lager ...und nach ein paar Jahren in den Müll.
> 
> ...



Und nun auch noch eine peinliche mit dem Stichling jetzt  ;-))


----------



## Laichzeit (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> so falsch, da undifferenziert dargestellt .. liese bitte obige Postings oder den link in meinem Postin 28
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4660550&postcount=28



Ich habe das Paper gelesen, auf dem der Zeitungsartikel beruht und die Aussagen widersprechen sich mit Untersuchungen aus dem Vorjahr. Im Original:



> A recent analysis suggested that stickleback had been present in the Lake
> Constance region for at least 2,000 to 4,000 years and had colonized Lake Constance from the upper Danube [53]. This is at odds with historical data that unequivocally document the
> absence of stickleback from the middle and upper Danube until the 19th century, when stickleback were introduced both into the upper Danube and into the Lake Constance system [46–52,54]. Mitochondrial phylogeographic analyses further suggest that the Lake Constance stickleback population originates from a North Eastern European lineage inhabiting the Southern Baltic Sea.


https://web.natur.cuni.cz/zoologie/...lanky_2016/Speciation-in-sticlebacks_2016.PDF

Als Erklärung gegen die These, der Stichling hätte den Bodensee über die Donau besiedelt, wird die Ähnlichkeit der mt-DNA zu baltischen Populationen und die fehlenden Nachweise aus der oberen Donau angeführt.

Zudem werden als Flusspopulationen nur östliche Zubringer untersucht, in denen die Stichlinge jünger sind als die Seepopulation.




> Although the Lake Constance stickleback system has certainly formed postglacially (that is, within the last 12,000 years27), its origin is not resolved. One view is that a human introduction during the nineteenth century initially led to the establishment of a large lake population, and that subsequently multiple stream populations diverged independently from the lake population21,23. This scenario thus implies parallel divergence. An alternative is a more ancient natural colonization of the Lake Constance region by an already stream-adapted ancestral population from the Danube drainage23 (now draining into the Black Sea, hence disconnected from the Lake Constance basin), providing the potential for an ecological vicariance scenario.


https://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms9767

Die Publikation aus dem Vorjahr findet eine Population in der Grasbeurer Aach, die älter ist als die Seepopulation, was für eine "ancestral stream population" spricht.

Deshalb halte ich es noch lange nicht für gesagt, dass der Stichling erst seit 150 Jahren im Bodensee vorkommt.
Die Besiedlung aus einer autochthonen oder eingeführten Donaupopulation ist übrigens über die Radolfszeller Aach möglich und für die Groppe bereits bewiesen.


----------



## Mollebulle (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

...die Donau fliest tatsächlich in den Bodensee ....
und zwar durch Donauversickerung bei Immendingen wo das Donauwasser im Aachtopf wieder an die Oberfläche kommt und in den Untersee mündet ...
ob da allerdings Stichlinge (frisch geschüpft oder als befruchtete Eier) die 
Versickerung "überlebt" haben ...??
evtl. durch Wasservögel eingeschleppt ? 
also der Rheinfall bei Schaffhausen ist halt schon ne Fischwandersperre 
was auch erklärt weshalb es keine Lachse im Bodensee gibt  (schade)


----------



## BERND2000 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Ich glaube halt nicht das der "dreizackige Stichling" im Bodensee ein Killer ist.
 Bei Versuchen sollen besonders Salmoniden Ihn als Nahrung bevorzugt haben und Weißfische seltener gefressen haben.
 In meinem Aquarium waren es dann gar die Schleien, die den Stichlingen regelrecht auflauerten.
 Zunächst dachte ich es wären die Welse, oder Karpfen, welche eingesetzte Stichlinge immer verschwinden ließen.

 Ich habe mehrfach erlebt das in Bächen mit Sandgrund und voller Stichlinge, Forellenbesatz mit Dottersackbrut, die Stichlinge bald verschwinden ließ.
 Die "Killerfische" scheinen Stichlinge also nicht zu sein.
 Eher schon ein vielfältiger kleiner  Futterfisch.
 Sollte es anders sein werden sie bald den Rhein unterhalb bedrohen.


 Aber so unterschiedlich hier die Aussagen zum Stichlingen sind, scheint es ja gar nicht ganz falsch zu sein sie mal genauer zu betrachten.

 Am Bodensee scheint man halt anders zu denken als im Rest von Deutschland.
 Killerstichlinge und Nährstoffmangel wegen der doofen Klärwerke, bedrohen dort die Fischerei und das Wachstum der Besatzrenken. 
 Die besetzt werden weil sie sich wegen Überdüngung, lange nicht mehr wie erhofft selbst vermehrten.

 Für mich klingt es wie überfischt und normales Stammtischgejammer.

 DANKE Thomas, wäre sonst nie auf die "Killerstichlinge im Bodensee" gestoßen.
 Finde ich interessant.


----------



## Rotbart (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kommentieren überlasse ich anderen....



Dein Einleitungspost endete noch richtig vielversprechend.
Dann gings rasant dahin und endete im üblichen gewäsch.
Anderen Leuten wären dafür wohl verwarnt worden. OT und so. :g

#d

|kopfkrat 

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Erneut wird immer klarer, dass der Fisch des Jahres vom DAFV ein wirklicher Killer ist, der dem Ökosystem des Bodensees massiv schadet:
Bodensee: Der Stichling verdrängt die Felchen 

Das noch in Verbindung damit, dass der Bodensee auch nach Ansicht der Wissenschaft durch zu wenig Nährstoffe geschädigt ist:
Pressemeldung: Was die Farbe eines Sees über seinen Zustand verrät

Das zeigt alles, dass im DAFV nicht nur keinerlei anglerische Kompetenz vorhanden ist, sondern auch in Bezug auf Naturschutz man angesichts dieser Wahl zum Fisch des Jahres mit einem Ökosystemkiller in Frage gestellt werden kann...

q.e.d.


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Wirklich auffällig ist die Größe der Fische. Nach Stichlingen mit 8 cm Länge sucht man in den meisten Teichen vergeblich, im Bodensee ist erst ab ca. 10 cm Länge schluss. Dieses Jahr im Sommer war der Uferbereich wieder voll mit Stichlingen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV, noch Fragen? :


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erneut wird immer klarer, dass der Fisch des Jahres vom DAFV ein wirklicher Killer ist, der dem Ökosystem des Bodensees massiv schadet:
> Bodensee: Der Stichling verdrängt die Felchen
> 
> Das noch in Verbindung damit, dass der Bodensee auch nach Ansicht der Wissenschaft durch zu wenig Nährstoffe geschädigt ist:
> ...


----------



## NaabMäx (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Thema Bodensee:
Evtl. nur ein temporäres Thema.
Wenn sich die Wasserqualität ändert, verändert sich auch das Leben im Wasser. Das war wohl im Vorfeld schon klar- evtl. nur nicht genau wie.

Mache man eine Tugend aus der Sorge im Bodensee.
Andereswo liest man, will man welche haben.
Man bedenke nur, dass geg. zuerst die Lebensbedingungen wieder herzustellen sind, bevor man setzt.

Ein Ansatz ist auch, dass Beute / Räuberverhältnis ist im BS nicht im gleichen Maße mit gewachsen.
Selbstregulierung, oder Nachhelfen?

Da im Bodensee die Stichlinge viel im Freiwasser sind, sehe ich das Problem doch ein bischen anders als bei der Schwarzmeergrundel.
Da könnten Räuber schon was machen.

Berufsfischer:
Wenn sich die Situation mit den Felchen verschiebt, tun sich gege. andere Resorcen auf.
Muss man, soll man, will Einfluss nehmen und wie?
Weis nicht, ob die dortigen Berufsfischer ausser entnehmen auch was für den Besatz tun und geg. für ein Umdenken zum Felchen sind. 

Fisch des Jahres generell:
Also wenn Regierung / Naturschutz / A-Verbände & Vereine / Berufsfischer da zusammenarbeiten, hat das für den potenziellen "Fisch des Jahres" ausser dem verbalen durchaus seinen nachhaltigen Nutzen.
Beim Stichling kann der Bodensee als Recorce genutzt werden und Bäche in ganz Deutschland geg. darüber hinaus provitieren.

L.G.
NM


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Irgendwann wird der DAFV Infomaterial zu seinem Fisch des Jahres 2018 raus bringen und dann zeigt sich, wie viel Gedanken sie sich bei der Wahl gemacht haben.
Ein reines Loblied auf den Stichling wäre sicher nicht angebracht, aber im Großteil von Deutschland machen sie keine Probleme und sind teilweise im natürlichen Verbreitungsgebiet selten oder ausgestorben.

Ein wirklicher Killer ist der Stichling aber so oder so nicht.
Man kann sich auch fragen, ob es am Stichling liegt, wenn sich die Art in allen anderen Alpenseen nicht massiv ausbreitet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> wie viel Gedanken sie sich bei der Wahl gemacht haben.


Du gehst also echt davon aus, dass die zum Denken fähig UND willens sind?

Interessant..................
:q:q:q


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Ich hab ein bisschen Hoffnung in den Herrn Seggelke, der als Biologe und stolzer Besitzer eines Fischereischeins vielleicht ein wenig mehr Herzblut in seine Arbeit steckt, als Nichtangler und Juristen. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Mit Herzblut denkt man aber weniger, da wäre genügend funktionierendes Hirn und solide Kenntnisse in Geschäftsführung und Krisenmanagement und nicht in Biologie notwendig. und der hat schon so viel Murks gebaut (z. B. von Merkel vor der Wahl verlangen tätig zu werden wg. Angelverbot etc.), wer meint ein solcher Berufsänfäger wäre der kompetente und notwendige Krisenmanager, nun ja, der ist weit optimistischer als ich.

Bis jetzt hat der nur Murks gebaut. 

Wird auch beim Stichling (Thema hier) nicht anders sein. 

Fehlbesetzung.

So wie das gesamte Haupt- und Ehrenamt entsorgt gehört, wenn man ernsthaft einen Neustart im Sinne der Angler und des Angeln versuchen wollte (grins - ok. DAFV im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns... Anstand, Rückgrat und Kompetenz bei Funktionären und so - ich merk schon, wie ich mich anfange hier lächerlich zu machen, diese Worte in eine Satz zu packen)


----------



## thanatos (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich schimpf ja nicht auf den Fisch, sondern auf die kompetenten Verbandler, die den Bodenseekiller zum Fisch des Jahres machen ;-))



 schluck Deinen Ärger einfach runter  #6
     die ,die einen Furtz zum Duft Jahres machen habe eh von Natur 
 nur an ihren Schreibtisch gehört  :q
 und was bei uns eine gern gesehene Seltenheit ist ,ist anders wo ein ökologisches Problem - so isses nu mal #c
 laß doch dem Kind den bunten Luftballon - is´doch eh nur ne Blase. |wavey:


----------



## Sneep (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Hallo,

so kann man aus einem Stichling noch ein ganzes dickes Ding machen, durch aufpumpen.

Der Stichling, besser die Stichlinge, also 3- und 9-stachliger sind hier wohl gemeint.
Beide Stichlinge sind heimische Arten, sind also nichts neues für ihre Umwelt. Plötzlich läuft eine Stichlingsart aus dem Ruder und bildet plötzlich  Massenvorkommen. Was hat diese kleinen Teufel nur dazu gebracht? 
Etwa eine Stichlingsverschwörung? 
Oder waren es vielleicht Menschen, die hier die Gewässer optimiert haben?

Stichlinge sind keine Mörder oder Killer, auch  wenn sie Felchenlaich fressen. Genau so wenig wie Karpfen , Waller und RB. Beim Waller als Fisch des Jahres hätte es diesen Zwergenaufstand sicher nicht gegeben.

Im übrigen gehe ich bei jedem davon aus, dass er des Denkens fähig und auch Willens ist. Zumindest so lange das Gegenteil nicht bewiesen ist. 
Wenn man sich schon als der Rächer der Enterbten  gebärdet, dann wäre es schön, dass sachlich hinzubekommen und nicht nur schwarz und weiß zu zeichnen. In der sachlichen Beurteilung sind wir näher zusammen, als du denkst.

Dein Verhalten  dient nur als Ventil für denn Frust der Leute. Du erweckst aber zu Unrecht den Eindruck, als würde das etwas bewirken. Kann es aber nicht, ganz einfach, weil du mit deinen Position längst kein  Gesprächspartner mehr bist.
Du bist von niemanden gewählt und vertrittst niemanden.

 Aus dem Stichling noch Munition für eine Kampagne gegen die Verbände zu machen, zeugt von  Fantasie, aber mehr noch von einer blinden Verbissenheit. 

Das ist manchmal schwer zu ertragen. 

snEEp


----------



## NaabMäx (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Naja,
bei der Broschüre wird es, wie meist um die Biologie, den Lebensraum, Verbreitung usw. gehen. Kann man in Fischbüchern und Internet auch Nachlesen. Ob neue Erkenntnisse vorliegen?
 Einige wenige Broschüren für entsprechnede Nichtanglerveranstalltungen würden reichen.

Prinzipiell halte ich den Stichling nicht als geeigneten Kanditaten, aber aus einem ganz anderen Grund:

Meines erachtens wäre es Sinvoller, wenn man sich erstmal auf die bedrohten Großfische konzentrieren würde. Dadurch sollten die kleinen automatisch in den Vortzug gelangen. (Beispiel Fischauf/Abstieg, Renaturiereung des Lebensraumes (Laichplätze, Nahrungsversorgung,...))
In diesem Sinne sind die Kleinfische ein Muss da sonst die Nahrungskette nicht komplett ist) 

Beim Huchen z.B. hat man Zeitgleich einige, sehr wenige Renaturierungsprojekte gemacht. Für mehr war wohl kein Geld da.  
Wenn z.B. der Huchen sich wohl fühlt: davon sollte, alles was kleiner ist auch provitieren müssen, da sonst dem Huchen die Nahrung fehlt oder dem Nahrungsfisch die Nahrung.
Fakt ist aber auch, das hier der LFVB mit den hiesigen  Bewirtschaftern aktiv wurde. Ob, und in wie weit da ausser liebe Worte  vom Dachverband Unterstützung kamen, weis ich nicht. 
Zumindest haben das einige wenige zum Anlass genommen zu handeln. Besten Dank an die Macher - nicht aufhören.

Und ist es mancherorts nicht der Huchen, so ist es eben der Lachs, die Forelle, Äsche,.... oder der Stör.   

Ausnahmen gibts vermutlich auch, die man dann gesondert berücksichtigen sollte.

Zum Thema Fisch gehörent Pflanzen, Flohkrebs, Muscheln usw. Weil das eine ohne den anderen nicht natürlich kann.

Dreht doch lieber ein Filmchen von den Renatu-Aktionen, Analysen, Besatz und den Auswirkungen in späteren Jahren. 
Wenn da das Anglerbord sogar noch Regie führen würde? 

L.G.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

klar, wenn man wie du mit von diesen Leuten lebt, mag man vieles anders  sehen;-))
Dein gutes Recht..
Wes Brot ich ess ...

Ist doch schön, dass es nicht nur eine Meinung gibt  - kaum eine Zweifel oder ander Meinung dürfte es am Versagen des DAFV (und damit seines Personals und der(en) Kompetenz) geben, wenn man sich in 4 Jahren halbiert..

q.e.d.


und es gibt ja auch keine Fische, die anglerisch interessant sind oder anglerisch was zu bedeuten hätten, die man wählen könnte zum Fisch des Jahres ....

Aachja, ich vergass ja...

Sind Schützer, deren Unterschied zu NABU und PETA nur darin besteht, dass es organisierte Angelfischer gibt (Gott sei Dank immer weniger >> halbiert), die aus mir unerfindlichen Gründen meinen, anglerfeindliche Schützer wie im DAFV bezahlen zu müssen..


----------



## Jose (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Bis jetzt hat der nur Murks gebaut...




der dafv- running gag.

überhaupt nicht zum lachen


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

leider nicht, ja.......


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxdR57YnXfc

Das ist übrigens die Meinung der Fischereiforschungsstelle, von letztem Jahr.
Hoffentlich haben sie Recht damit, dass sich der Stichlingsbestand auf natürliche Weise wieder einpendelt.
Die gebietsfremden Kaulbarsche waren vor Jahrzehnten mal der häufigste Fisch in der Uferzone des Bodensees. Heutzutage sind sie wieder sehr selten, den Stichlingen könnte es ähnlich gehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erneut wird immer klarer, dass der Fisch des Jahres vom DAFV ein wirklicher Killer ist, der dem Ökosystem des Bodensees massiv schadet:
> Bodensee: Der Stichling verdrängt die Felchen
> 
> Das noch in Verbindung damit, dass der Bodensee auch nach Ansicht der Wissenschaft durch zu wenig Nährstoffe geschädigt ist:
> ...



Mensch Thomas.

Lass doch mal die Kirche im Dorf,  so wie du hier die Begriffe verwendest wird deutlich, daß Ökologie nicht Steckenpferd ist. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so kann man aus einem Stichling noch ein ganzes dickes Ding machen, durch aufpumpen.


 
 Vielleicht hätte man die Stichlinge ja einfach zu Großsalmoniden umwandeln können.
 Stichlinge gehören zu der bevorzugten Beute von Lachs und heimischer Forelle, wenigstens sollen sie da in Versuchen die doofen Weißfische vermieden haben.
 Beste Bedingungen um reichlich Seeforellen zu ernten, Futter scheint es ja genug zu geben.
 Welse räumen da auch gut mit auf und Zander sicher auch.

 Ich will mal so sagen, die Stichlinge werden da weniger das Problem sein, das Problem liegt wohl eher bei der Bewirtschaftung.
 Sie wird wohl ein Problem erschaffen haben, und nun die Folge zum Problem erklären.

 Die Welt hat sich durch den Kormoran verändert.
 Vermutlich hält man die Fischigen-Fressfeinde der besetzten Renken kurz und hat nun  Futterkonkurrenten der Renken geschaffen. 
 Vermutlich muss man um wirtschaftlich zu überleben, bei fehlenden Renken, vermehrt Aal, Zander, Barsch und Forellen befischen und Hecht und Wels wird man so oder so versuchen kurz zu halten, denn sie könnten ja Renken fressen..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Allein, das ein See geschädigt  ist, wenn er zu wenige Nährstoffen enthält, also wenn der See zu sauber ist, zeigt das hier nach wirtschaftlichen Aspekten geurteilt wird und nicht nach ökologischen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Testudo schrieb:


> Allein, das ein See geschädigt  ist, wenn er zu wenige Nährstoffen enthält, also wenn der See zu sauber ist, zeigt das hier nach wirtschaftlichen Aspekten geurteilt wird und nicht nach ökologischen.



Wenn man Ökologie mit der Scheuklappe betreibt und den Menschen mit seinen ökonomischen Interessen ignoriert, kann man in Industrienationen wie Deutschland nur verlieren. 

Rein ökologisch müsste man sich auch über das Aussperren von Menschen aus der Natur freuen, nur ist das in einem Industrieland wie Deutschland eben Irrsinn, weil dem Menschen so Lebens- und Gestaltungsraum verloren geht. 

Die gleiche Erkenntnis setzt sich gerade bei der Ansiedelung von Wölfen durch. Natürlich kann man blauäugig argumentieren, der Wolf gehöre zur deutschen Natur, aber gegen die berechtigten Befürchtungen der Landwirte wird das nicht funktionieren. Und so ist der Kompromiss dort schon absehbar: Ab einer gewissen Bestandsdichte müssen Abschüsse erfolgen.

Genau diese Situation sehen wir am Bodensee: Um die ökonomischen Interessen bedienen zu können, muss ein gewisser Nährstoffgehalt garantiert werden, der Ökologie und Ökonomie Rechnung trägt. Und dieser "Kompromiss-Grenzwert" ist mittlerweile unterschritten.


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Der Bodensee ist viel zu groß, träge und komplex, als dass man sagen könnte, der gewünschte Zielwert von 10-15mg Phosphat würde irgendwelche ökonomischen Interessen sichern. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen einem natürlichen Gewässer und einer landwirtschaftlichen Produktionsfläche.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

schon klar, es sind NIE Schützer schuld ;-))

Die pfuschen ja nicht in der Natur rum, mit ihrem überirdischen Verstand richten sie ja nur wieder alles gerade auf Vor-Kolumbus (ausser Kartoffeln, und Tomaten), was der unterbelichtete Rest der Menschheit verbrochen hat...

ja, nee, is klar ....

Schon sche... , wenn dann die Natur so Freilandexperimente und das Wissen der Schützer und "Wissenschaft" ignoriert und macht , was sie will....

HINTERHER haben die dann wieder die passenden Erklärungen ;-)))


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn man Ökologie mit der Scheuklappe betreibt.......Genau diese Situation sehen wir am Bodensee: Um die ökonomischen Interessen bedienen zu können, muss ein gewisser Nährstoffgehalt garantiert werden, der Ökologie und Ökonomie Rechnung trägt. Und dieser "Kompromiss-Grenzwert" ist mittlerweile unterschritten.


 
 In diesem Fall sind wir uns nicht einig..
 Da du Nutzungsgedanken gegen die Natur, mit Scheuklappen betrachtest.
Der Nährstoffgehalt wird auch im Bodensee immer noch viel zu hoch sein, als das man Ihn als natürlich betrachten könnte.
 Solange auch oberhalb Menschen essen und sche..., oder Äcker und Wiesen düngen, wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.
 Einen Teil kann man heute z.B durch Kläranlagen vermeiden, aber längst nicht alles.
 Aber deine Aussage ist bezeichnend für Deutsche.
 Selbst der Wiederspruch Naturliebhaber zu so einem Nutzungsverständnis, das man sogar eine Mindesteinleitung von Nährstoffen vertritt..|muahah:


 Kein Wunder das Fischwegen oft nur gebaut werden wenn erzwungen, dann aber wieder vorrangig für Zielfischarten wie die Salmoniden.
 Vielleicht sollte man auch Verständnis haben das Wanderfische aussterben, sie sind viel zu kompliziert um kostengünstig erhalten zu werden.
 Nicht das man so den Standort gefährdet...so wie mit all den Umweltauflegen wie die teuren Kläranlagen.

 Natur kommt von natürlich, auch wenn es so wie *N*utzung mit einem *N* anfängt.

 Vermutlich habe ich dich nur falsch verstanden und dann auch noch überspitzt geantwortet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn man Ökologie mit der Scheuklappe betreibt und den Menschen mit seinen ökonomischen Interessen ignoriert, kann man in Industrienationen wie Deutschland nur verlieren.
> 
> Rein ökologisch müsste man sich auch über das Aussperren von Menschen aus der Natur freuen, nur ist das in einem Industrieland wie Deutschland eben Irrsinn, weil dem Menschen so Lebens- und Gestaltungsraum verloren geht.
> 
> ...



Soso,  Ökologie betreibt man also? 

Als ich noch Biologie studierte wahr Ökologie die Lehre, welche die Beziehungen der Lebewesen untereinander und zu dem bewohnten Lebensraum betrachtet und studiert.


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Genau diese Situation sehen wir am Bodensee: Um die ökonomischen Interessen bedienen zu können, muss ein gewisser Nährstoffgehalt garantiert werden, der Ökologie und Ökonomie Rechnung trägt. Und dieser "Kompromiss-Grenzwert" ist mittlerweile unterschritten.



Bei der Ökonomie darf man die Bodensee-Wasserversorgung für 4.5 Millionen Menschen nicht vergessen. 
Der heraufbeschworene "Zweikampf" zwischen Naturschutz und Fischerei findet nur in der Presse statt, es hängt aber noch viel mehr dran.


----------



## willmalwassagen (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

1956  war der Phosphatwert im Bodensee so wie heute. Also haben wir einen natürlichen Zustand.
Müssen wir Mitleid haben mit den Berufsfischern auf dem Bodensee?  Ich habe in den 80 iger Jahren erlebt wie die jeden Meter mit Kiemengarn zugestellt haben. Am Ende des Jahres haben alle gejammert dass Bodesnseefischerei nur Hobby ist weil man nichts verdient und sich dabei gleichzeitg den neuesten Mercedes bestellt.
Sollen wir den See künstlich mit Phosphat anreichern damit die 150? Nebenerwerbsbetriebe  erhalten bleiben?   Auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit?  Ich denke nein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Komisch, dass 1956 kein Stichlingsproblem gab - irgendwo haben halt die Schützer und Behörden seitdem versagt..


----------



## silverfish (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

 irgendwo haben halt die Schützer und Behörden seitdem versagt..​

Thomas ,tun sie das nicht immer ???#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Komisch, dass 1956 kein Stichlingsproblem gab - irgendwo haben halt die Schützer und Behörden seitdem versagt..



Gesunde Biotope puffern Schwankungen im Verlaufe der Zeit, ein Gleichgewicht wird wieder hergestellt. Das letzte was es dafür braucht ist die Einflussnahme des Menschen, zumal oft nur wenige vermeintliche Ursachen betrachtet werden.

Ich habe kein Problem, damit, wenn der Bodensee sich mit seiner Lebensgemeinschaft eines Alpensees annähert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



silverfish schrieb:


> irgendwo haben halt die Schützer und Behörden seitdem versagt..​
> 
> Thomas ,tun sie das nicht immer ???#h


Hat was von Salafismus:
Die glauben auch im Besitz der alleinigen Wahrheit zu sein.
:g:g:g


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Sollen wir den See künstlich mit Phosphat anreichern damit die 150? Nebenerwerbsbetriebe  erhalten bleiben?   Auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit?  Ich denke nein.



Die Fischerei wird momentan schon zu einem Teil auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit am Leben erhalten, durch die sechs staatlichen Fischbrutanstalten rings um den See.
Gleichzeitig nützt die Berufsfischerei der Allgemeinheit, über den frischen Fisch für den Tourismus in der Region
Ich denke schon, dass die Fischerei am Bodensee erhalten werden sollte, aber mit anderen Mitteln als Phosphat, Besatz oder engeren Maschen.
Momentan zielen alle Möglichkeiten darauf ab, möglichst viel Fisch aus dem See zu pressen, das rächt sich am Gewässer und letztendlich auch den Fischern. 
Wäre der Fischereidruck in der Umbruchsphase zwischen dem früheren und heutigen Zustand milder gewesen, hätten die Stichlinge zumindest mehr Konkurrenz gehabt.


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Komisch, dass 1956 kein Stichlingsproblem gab - irgendwo haben halt die Schützer und Behörden seitdem versagt..



 Ich denke es kommt vieles zusammen.

*(Moment ich kenn den Bodensee nicht, eben einmal die Glaskugel befragen...*
*...klingt netter wie Klug*******rmodus an...)*


 Der Wunsch nach den Fischmengen und dem Größenwachstum, aus der Zeit der Überdüngung, besteht weiter....
 Vergessen wird nun das man früher klagte das die Renken sich nicht mehr selbst vermehren, weil die Eier abstarben.

 Der nachwachsende Ertrag wird sicher schon geringer geworden sein.
 Diese Menge wird aber noch einmal durch die Kormorane verringert werden.
 Also sinkt der nutzbare Ertrag noch weiter.
 Wird nun weitergefischt wie bisher, ist das natürlich heftig für den Fischbestand.
 Aber vermutlich wird nicht nur weiter gefischt sondern gar intensiver gefischt, den die Netze sind billig und besser geworden und sicher auch die Technik insgesamt.

 Das Gewässer ist zu groß, als das die Fischer vermutlich selbst planend und rücksichtsvoll bewirtschaften können.  
 Es ist ein Binnenmeeer mit mehreren angrenzenden Ländern.
 Eigentlich sollten die Länder das gemeinsam planen und sicherstellen.
 Aber jeder kennt das ja vom Kormoran, das sie das nicht hinbekommen.
 Wenn sie das beim Kormoran nicht wollen, müssten sie eigentlich die Fischerei drosseln, aber das werden Sie sich auch nicht trauen.



 Doof für die Menschen, aber den Stichlingen gefällt es sicher.
 Menschen halten Ihre größeren Fressfeinde kurz und der Kormoran dünnt die größeren Nahrungskonkurrenten aus und lichtet auch noch einmal bei den kleineren Feinden aus.
 Unter solchen Bedingungen lässt sich neuer Lebensraum leicht erobern, Einwanderer oder die Evolution erledigen das dann.

 Fast zeitgleich erfreut sich in Deutschland die Schwarzmundgrundel wachsender Bestände, unter ähnlichen für die Grundel guten Bedingungen . Tausende von Anglern an den Flüssen helfen Ihr aktiv, wenn sie Ihre Fressfeinde entnehmen.
 Selbst der Tierschutzgedanke verschärft hier das Problem weiter.
 Wobei ich annehme das auch da, die Kormorane für freien Lebensraum sorgten.
 Stellt sich die Frage was dann wieder mit den Stichlingen und Grundeln aufräumen wird und was das dann wieder verändert.
 Die Welt ist im Wandel, Stabilität ist auch in der Natur immer weniger gegeben.

 Man kann so etwas lenken, wenn man denn handeln will und nicht nur klagt.
 Wie sagt man:" Der Gruß der Händler ist das klagen", einst haben einige Fischer sehr gut verdient, wenn auch nicht alle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Fakt bleibt so oder so:
Die DAFV-Verbanditen machen mit dem Stichling einen Fisch zum Fisch des Jahres 2018, der das weder braucht (eher noch schadet), noch etwas mit Angeln und Anglern zu tun hat (die aber den Dreck mit ihren Beiträgen zahlen müssen, sofern sie so doof sind, im DAFV organisiert zu sein)..

Unabhängig vom hier noch oben drauf gesattelten Schützersalafismus.......


----------



## Mollebulle (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Ich war heute Morgen auf dem See zum -angeln- nicht als FISCHER,
hatte schönes Wetter und frische Luft 
habe auch tatsächlich sehr sehr viele Stichlinge gesehen und dazu auch viele (kleine -bis 15 cm) Kretzerle...
hab trotzdem meine Felchen gefangen (muß halt wissen wo sie und wie tief sie stehen)
angeln ist halt was anderes als kilometerlange Netze durch den See treiben zu lassen !!!!

ich denke das Problem mit dem massenhaften Auftreten der STICHLINGE wird sich von selbst  lösen ...


----------



## Sneep (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Thomas9904;4723102]

klar, wenn man wie du mit von diesen Leuten lebt, mag man vieles anders  sehen;-))
Dein gutes Recht..
Wes Brot ich ess ...


_Hallo,_

_Wessen Brot esse ich denn? _
_Und von welchen Leuten lebe ich denn?_
_Hier weißt du mehr als ich_
_ Solltest du diese Behauptung belegen können, kannst du das gerne weiter behaupten, solltest du eine wirtschaftliche Verbindung zu Schützergruppen nicht belegen können, bitte ich dich, solche „Fakten“ nicht weiter zu verbreiten. Ich kann meine Behauptung jedenfalls belegen._

_Ich glaube auch nicht, dass durch die Tatsache, dass ich auch Untersuchungen oder Befischungen bei anderen Vereinen kostenlos oder gegen Erstattung der eigenen Kosten  durchführe eine Abhängigkeit entsteht._

_ Ich lasse mich nicht in die Schützerecke stellen.Es gibt auch Angler, die sich um Gewässer kümmern. Ich arbeite aber mit allen Beteiligten an den Gewässern zusammen. Ich habe auch kein Problem damit , das darf jeder wissen._
_Das ich von Zeit zu Zeit im AB unterwegs bin, würde ich aber niemandem erzählen._

Ist doch schön, dass es nicht nur eine Meinung gibt  - kaum eine Zweifel oder ander Meinung dürfte es am Versagen des DAFV (und damit seines Personals und der(en) Kompetenz) geben, wenn man sich in 4 Jahren halbiert..

_Dass es mehrere Meinungen gibt ist wirklich schön, speziell in  diesem Fall._


q.e.d.


und es gibt ja auch keine Fische, die anglerisch interessant sind oder anglerisch was zu bedeuten hätten, die man wählen könnte zum Fisch des Jahres ....

Aachja, ich vergass ja...

Sind Schützer, deren Unterschied zu NABU und PETA nur darin besteht, dass es organisierte Angelfischer gibt (Gott sei Dank immer weniger >> halbiert), die aus mir unerfindlichen Gründen meinen, anglerfeindliche Schützer wie im DAFV bezahlen zu müssen..


_Du verstehst es nicht und wirst es wohl auch nie verstehen._
_Es geht mir nicht die Sachentscheidung, sondern um die Art und Weise wie hier hier Kritik geübt wird. Der Verband hätte jeden anderen Fisch benennen können, es wäre immer der falsche gewesen._
_Nicht einmal der Bundesverband trifft nur Fehlentscheidungen . Dich treibt eine krankhafte Besessenheit gegen alles was aus dieser Ecke kommt.
_
_Wie man aus einem kleinen Fischchen noch Munition machen kann bleibt aber unerreicht._
_Die Idee mit der Benennung der (aller) Köderfische zu Fischen des Jahres  wäre für die Fischerei ein Fiasko geworden. Solche Schoten kann nur jemand ablassen, der nicht in der Verantwortung steht._

_Ein Rat für die Zukunft. Versuche einfach mal zu zu hören was einer sagt und nicht nur wer es sagt_

_Ich bin damit immer ganz gut gefahren.
_
_SNEEP_


----------



## Fuldaangler (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Es gab stellenweise zuviele Zander, also wurde für ganz Hessen die Schonzeit weggenommen.(Fehler) Nun gibt es im Bodensee zuviele Stichlinge und im Rest des Landes fehlen sie, ich kann nicht sagen da gibt es genug und der Rest des Landes ist leer, der Fisch ist nicht gefährdet. Nur weil es bei mir keine Fliegen gibt ist sie nicht gefährdet, es gibt woanders genug, und beim Stichling ist es halt andersrum. Jedes Gewässer hat so seine Probleme und der Bodensee halt mit dem Stichling, trotzdem gibts davon lange nicht mehr soviele wie früher. Ich finde die Wahl ok.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Sneep schrieb:


> _Es geht mir nicht die Sachentscheidung, sondern um die Art und Weise wie hier hier Kritik geübt wird._


_
nur hetzen also?

Mir gehts hier um die Sache...




Thomas9904 schrieb:



			klar, wenn man wie du mit von diesen Leuten lebt, mag man vieles anders  sehen;-))
Dein gutes Recht..
Wes Brot ich ess ..
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Das Totschlagargument, alle "Schützer" und die "Wissenschaft" ist mal wieder an allem schuld, darfst du mir gerne ein bisschen ausführen.
Wie sollen die gewusst haben, dass der Stichling sich so rasant vermehren wird, wenn das noch nie zuvor beobachtet wurde?


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wie sollen die gewusst haben, dass der Stichling sich so rasant vermehren wird, wenn das noch nie zuvor beobachtet wurde?



 Meines Wissens nach ist die Population des Stichlings wie eine Sinuskurve. Mal mehr mal weniger.

 Nur wenn die "Kompetenz" der IBKF beschliesst die natürlichen Feinde (Hecht und Barsch) des Stichlings auszurotten (Hecht= keine Schonzeit,kein Schonmaas sondern Entnahmepflicht,Barsch= kurze Schonzeit ansonsten Entnahmepflicht) wird die Sinuskurve nur noch in eine Richtung gehen. Problem also nicht unbedingt die Natur.


----------



## UMueller (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach ist die Population des Stichlings wie eine Sinuskurve. Mal mehr mal weniger.
> 
> Nur wenn die "Kompetenz" der IBKF beschliesst die natürlichen Feinde (Hecht und Barsch) des Stichlings auszurotten (Hecht= keine Schonzeit,kein Schonmaas sondern Entnahmepflicht,Barsch= kurze Schonzeit ansonsten Entnahmepflicht) wird die Sinuskurve nur noch in eine Richtung gehen. Problem also nicht unbedingt die Natur.



Also eher selber verschuldet. Da wollte man besonders schlau sein indem man die Hechte und Barsche ganz kurz hält und hat nun ein Problem mit einem anderen Fisch der weil er nicht wirtschaftlich nutzbar ist kurzerhand als Renkenkiller erklärt wird. Und zu sauber soll der See auch noch sein, weil die Renken den Fischern nicht schnell genug wachsen |bigeyes


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> Nur wenn die "Kompetenz" der IBKF beschliesst die natürlichen Feinde (Hecht und Barsch) des Stichlings auszurotten (Hecht= keine Schonzeit,kein Schonmaas sondern Entnahmepflicht,Barsch= kurze Schonzeit ansonsten Entnahmepflicht) wird die Sinuskurve nur noch in eine Richtung gehen. Problem also nicht unbedingt die Natur.



Die Fressfeinde der Stichlinge sind auch die Fressfeinde der Felchen. Ob Hechte und Barsche mehr Stichlinge als Felchen fressen sei mal dahingestellt. Zudem ist der Hechtbestand über das letzte Jahrzehnt ständig gewachsen.

Meiner Meinung hängt das starke Auftreten der Stichlinge mit schwachen Jahrgängen der Felchen zusammen. Die fehlenden Jungfelchen ließen viel Plankton im Freiwasser übrig, der Stichling hat diese Nahrung dann für sich nutzen können und die uferferne Zone besiedelt. Das Problem ist immer noch nicht die Natur, aber ich glaube, man kann die Regelungen kaum grob fahrlässig nennen, wenn ein möglichst hoher Bestand an Felchen im Sinne der IBKF ist.
Übrigens ist die IBKF nur eine Kommission und nicht die Wissenschaft dahinter. Manche Regelungen gehen entgegen der wissenschaftlichen Empfehlung, da auch wirtschaftliche Interessen vertreten sind.

Ich meine ehr, was die Schuld des Gewässerschutzes (Phosphatmanagement) ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Es scheint hier zu sein wie so oft. Statt abzuwarten ergreift der Mensch die Initiative und verschlimmbessert damit oft die Situation.

Einfach mal Abwarten wäre oft sinnvoller.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Testudo schrieb:


> Es scheint hier zu sein wie so oft. Statt abzuwarten ergreift der Mensch die Initiative und verschlimmbessert damit oft die Situation.
> 
> Einfach mal Abwarten wäre oft sinnvoller.



Der Mensch ergreift immer die Initiative, weil er als "invasive Art" mit den meisten seiner Aktivitäten massiv Einfluss auf die Natur nimmt. Er hat erst den Posphatspiegel im Bodensee erhöht, dann den Bodensee intensiv zum Fischfang erschlossen (natürlich auch als Wasserquelle) und nun senkt er den Posphatspiegel wieder drastisch ab. Zuzüglich plant der Mensch, im Bodensee Aquakulturen zu züchten. Das sind alles "Initiativen", also drastische Eingriffe, die in der Natur entsprechend heftige Reaktionen auslösen. Und die wiederum "Initiativen" auslösen werden.

Vor allem die verantwortlichen Ökologen haben mit dem Gutheißen des Ausmaßes der Posphatwertabsenkung riesigen Schaden nicht nur im Bodensee ausgelöst, da der Befischungsdruck auf der anderen Seite auf hohem Niveau bleibt. Die Fischbestände in mittleren Gewässern Deutschlands sind in den vergangenen Jahren teils bei Brasse & Co. bis zu 80% zusammengebrochen, da die Nahrungsgrundlagen wegbrechen. Das betrifft mittlerweile viele Gewässer in Deutschland. 

Man sollte halt immer die Gesamtkomplexität einer "Initiative" im Auge haben, bevor man sie beschließt.


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Fischbestände in mittleren Gewässern Deutschlands sind in den vergangenen Jahren teils bei Brasse & Co. bis zu 80% zusammengebrochen, ......................da die Nahrungsgrundlagen wegbrechen. Das betrifft mittlerweile viele Gewässer in Deutschland.


 
 Das Erste wird durchaus der Fall sein, so etwa kenne ich es aus den Vereinsgewässern vor Ort.
 Einbrüche von 80% sind wohl der Mittelwert bei den Einzelarten.

 Deine Schlussfolgerung ist aber lediglich eine Vermutung.
 Ich halte sie für falsch, weil sie oft ganz unterschiedliche Gewässer betrifft.
 Alt-Gewässer im Landwirtschaftlichen Umfeld werden gedüngt wie nie.
 Sauberer wurden die Fließgewässer an der Oberfläche, weil man nun vermehrt auf Kläranlagen mit B-Stufe setzt.
 Trotzdem unterliegen aber eutrophe Stillgewässer dem Allgemeinen Rückgang.
.........................
 Hört man auf die Fischzüchter und Fischer, haben sie im Kormoran den Verursacher ausgemacht.
 Klassische Fischzucht soll wenigsten in Norddeutschland ohne Abwehr oft nicht mehr möglich sein.
 .........
 Ähnlich sehen es auch Fischer die wilde Besatzfische abfischen. Kommen die Zugvögel sind die einjährigen Setzlinge futsch.
 Rechnet man sich einmal die Mengen durch welche Kormorane in Deutschland nutzen werden, ist man schnell bei Mengen die die der Angler weit übertreffen könnten.
 Einige Arten sind in Norddeutschland fast völlig verschwunden.
 Die Äsche z.B aber auch Zährten, Rotfedern oder Schlei sind betroffen.
 Der Nährstoffeitrag spielt sicher eine Rolle, ist aber sicher nicht so Entscheidend wie die des Kormorans. 
 ..................
 Es gibt aber auch Stimmen welche aussagen der Kormoran könne auch nicht der alleinige Schuldige sein....irgendetwas hat sich in der Natur verändert, so das die Futtertiere weniger wurden..

 Das klingt nach weniger Nährstoffen, oder eben auch nach Giften welche die Fischnährtiere schädigen.
 Letzteres ist ja an Land längst bekannt, seit Gifte die Anzahl der Insekten verringern, verschwinden halt einige geschützte Vogelarten, weil sie Ihre Jungen nicht mehr groß bekommen.
 Ich gehe man davon aus das auch das ehr eine Tatsache sein wird.

 Gegenprobe zum Kormoran.
 Nach Einbrüchen beim mit K2 und im Herbst besetzten Karpfen haben wir mal versucht den Kormoran einzubeziehen.
 Also größere Karpfen K4-K5 besetzt, im gleichen Gesamtgewicht und entsprechen viel geringerer Anzahl.
 Siehe da, ein Jahr später schossen die Fangzahlen nach oben.
 Das Ganze weiter optimiert mit kleineren K3 aber vorsichtigeren "Wildkarpfen" im Frühjahr scheint alternativ auch zu funzen. 
 Sie wuchsen super ab, Futtermangel kann also nicht herrschen.
 Bei der Schleie brachten auch eher die Großen Schleien Erfolge und nun gibt es auch wieder Nachwuchs.
 Ein Traum 100-200 Groß-Schleien laichen zu sehen, in einem Gewässer wo sie fast schon völlig verschwunden war.

 Der Kormoran hat vieles Verändert.
 Der Ansatz Setzlinge zu besetzen um sie 1-2 Jahre später zu ernten funktioniert nun nicht mehr ohne Schutz.
 Die "Alte gute fachliche Praxis" gilt nun nicht mehr.
 Letzteres spricht für den Kormoran als Hauptverdächtigen.
 Hauptschuldig aber sind die Menschen, welche den armen Vogel vor einer Regulierung bewahren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Mensch ergreift immer die Initiative, weil er als "invasive Art" mit den meisten seiner Aktivitäten massiv Einfluss auf die Natur nimmt. Er hat erst den Posphatspiegel im Bodensee erhöht, dann den Bodensee intensiv zum Fischfang erschlossen (natürlich auch als Wasserquelle) und nun senkt er den Posphatspiegel wieder drastisch ab. Zuzüglich plant der Mensch, im Bodensee Aquakulturen zu züchten. Das sind alles "Initiativen", also drastische Eingriffe, die in der Natur entsprechend heftige Reaktionen auslösen. Und die wiederum "Initiativen" auslösen werden.
> 
> Vor allem die verantwortlichen Ökologen haben mit dem Gutheißen des Ausmaßes der Posphatwertabsenkung riesigen Schaden nicht nur im Bodensee ausgelöst, da der Befischungsdruck auf der anderen Seite auf hohem Niveau bleibt. Die Fischbestände in mittleren Gewässern Deutschlands sind in den vergangenen Jahren teils bei Brasse & Co. bis zu 80% zusammengebrochen, da die Nahrungsgrundlagen wegbrechen. Das betrifft mittlerweile viele Gewässer in Deutschland.
> 
> Man sollte halt immer die Gesamtkomplexität einer "Initiative" im Auge haben, bevor man sie beschließt.



Ich würde das anders interpretieren. Durch Verschmutzung war der Phosphatgehalt stark erhöht und nun wird der See wieder sauberer. 

Das ist eine zunächst eine Verbesserung, die sicher nicht jedem gefällt.

Aber es ist auch ein Prozess, den wir zum Beispiel in unseren Flüssen. 

Und ich finde die Entwicklung durchaus positiv, wenn man Barben und Nasen fangen kann,  wo vorher  nur Brassen und Rotaugen zu fangen waren.


----------



## NaabMäx (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Hallo Naturliebhaber,
Sind nicht Flüsse und Seen vor 70 Jahren und länger auch mit sehr wenig Phosphat belastet gewesen und haben viele Fisch hervorgebracht?

Das stimmt, wenn die Nahrung ausbleibt, wirds weniger Fische ernähren können und die langsamer wachsen. 

Muss da noch was oder einiges mehr eine Rolle spielen?


L.G.
Maex


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das Totschlagargument, alle "Schützer" und die "Wissenschaft" ist mal wieder an allem schuld, darfst du mir gerne ein bisschen ausführen.
> *Wie sollen die gewusst haben,* dass der Stichling sich so rasant vermehren wird, wenn das noch nie zuvor beobachtet wurde?


Merkste was - nichts ANDERES sag ich ja:
Die WISSEN es nicht..

Die GLAUBEN nur (Salafismus ist auch nur glauben)...

Aber wegen diesem Glauben greifen sie massiv in jahrhunderte gewachsene Kulturlandschaften ein und wundern sich dann, wenn am Ende was anderes rauskommt als die "geglaubt" haben durch ihre Beobachtungen.

*Freilandexperimente ohne ausreichende (Daten)Grundlage also..*

Das sollte mal einer mit Gentechnik versuchen, da würden hier aber Schützer, "Wissenschaft" und deren "Chlorhühnchen" gebeutelte Claqueure Amok laufen...

Es ist so heuchlerisch, dass man nur noch kotzen kann, wie diese Ökowahnen allüberall immer mehr Einfluss und immer mehr anrichten.

Und dann wird noch stumpf und dumpf vom von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlten Naturschutzverband DAFV der Stichling (der ja nicht im Bodensee ein Problem ist >> Hering, Bodden) zum Fisch des Jahres 2018 gemacht.

Statt einen für Angler und das Angeln interessanten Fisch mit anglerischer Begründung zu nehmen.

Oder noch besser:
Den Angler des Jahres zu küren (oder Landesverband, Angelverein etc. des Jahres)..

Aber da wanzt man sich lieber an anglerfeindliche "Wissenschafts"salafisten und Ökowahnen-Taliban ran, statt etwas für seine Zahler zu tun und wenigstens dafür zu sorgen, dass auch mal anglerfreundliche Wissenschaft finanziert wird statt immer nur den Angelfeinden hinter her zu laufen.

Wer bezahlt, bestimmt  - und NABU und Konsorten  bezahlen mehr "Wissenschaftler" und "Studien".

So einfach isses..

Und da kommen dann Fische des Jahres wie der Stichling raus, ökologisch gefährlich und anglerisch uninteressant..

Nur weiter so..


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Nun haben sie den Stichling offiziell gekürt:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...tichling-winziger-fisch-mit-grosser-bedeutung

Man sieht, wir waren wieder schnell informiert ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Killer im Bodensee: Fisch des Jahres 2018 vom DAFV*

Auch die Schweiz hat jetzt nach den Ösis mit dem Waller (Waller - Fisch des Jahres 2018! Gewählt in Österreich) einen Fisch des Jahres gekürt:
*Der Aal ist der Fisch des Jahres 2018*
https://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/wissen/natur/der-aal-ist-der-fisch-des-jahres-2018/story/22755063

Beides Fische, die für mich näher am Angler und am Angeln sind, als der DAFV-Stichling


----------



## NaabMäx (11. Juli 2021)

Hab heute einen Bericht vom Bodensee gesehen. 
Ein alter Fischer hat erzählt, dass in den 60-70 Jahren glaub ich, die Waschmittelthematik los ging, und sprunghaft der Nährstoffgehalt im Bodensee gestiegen ist.
Was zu besseren Erträgen bei Felchen führte, aber auch zu enormen Problemen wie Wasserpflanzen, usw. Extra Mähboote wurden eingesetzt.

Leider erzählte er nicht, wie viele Fischer es vor dieser Zeit, mit wie hohe Fänge es waren, um Vergleiche ziehen zu können.
Gibt es da zahlen zu?

Was auch eine Rolle spielen könnte, wäre, dass sich eben durch den Nährstoffeintrag die gesamte Nahrungsökologie geändert hat. Ein Anstieg von z.B. Plankton hat ja zumeist einen Rückgang anderer Fischnährtiere zu folge.
Ist die Natur dabei sich diesbezüglich auch zu ändert? Wenn ja, so bleibt abzuwarten bis auch diese Organismen sich wieder eingependelt haben, soweit da nicht was anderes ist, was das unterbindet. 

Läuft dort ein Monitoring über das gesamte Spektrum von Wasserlebewesen und Wasser?
Solche Erkenntnisse sind wohl übergreifend / übertragbar.

Kormoran: Zumindest im bayerischen Teil des Sees dürfte wohl die Regulierung kein Problem sein. 
Findet die statt, wenn ja, wie verhält es sich da im Wasser?


----------



## smithie (12. Juli 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Was auch eine Rolle spielen könnte, wäre, dass sich eben durch den Nährstoffeintrag die gesamte Nahrungsökologie geändert hat. Ein Anstieg von z.B. Plankton hat ja zumeist einen Rückgang anderer Fischnährtiere zu folge.


Wieso korreliert Plankton Anstieg mit Rückgang der Fischnährtiere?
Direkt ist es doch eher umgekehrt - mehr Plankton, mehr Zooplankton/Fischnährtiere.

Indirekt kann es schon sein, wenn das "mehr Plankton" ausgelöst wurde durch einen Rückgang der Fischnährtiere (bspweise Überpopulation Fische).

Oder wie kommst Du auf den Zusammenhang?


----------



## NaabMäx (12. Juli 2021)

smithie schrieb:


> Wieso korreliert Plankton Anstieg mit Rückgang der Fischnährtiere?
> Direkt ist es doch eher umgekehrt - mehr Plankton, mehr Zooplankton/Fischnährtiere.
> 
> Indirekt kann es schon sein, wenn das "mehr Plankton" ausgelöst wurde durch einen Rückgang der Fischnährtiere (bspweise Überpopulation Fische).
> ...


Kam ich beim Nachdenken drauf.


----------



## thanatos (13. Juli 2021)

Ja nachdenken ist gut , " meinen " See kenne ich nun schon über 60 Jahre 
seine Veränderungen sind seit her enorm , welche Einflüsse durch Besatz und
Umwelteinflüsse aufgetreten sind .
Nein alles aufzuzählen wäre hier einfach zu viel . 
Jüngstes Beispiel - der See wird seit über 10 Jahre nicht mehr befischt , trotzdem 
sind die Fischbestände im A.... , warum? 
Wer in seinem guten Zandergewässer nun auch noch Welse, Störe und nicht-
mitnehmbare Karpfen in Unmassen einsetzt kann eben keine Zander mehr 
fangen . 
Aber wehe man weist darauf hin während der Laichzeit die Laichgebiete 
nicht mit Karpfenfutter zu versorgen wird einem sofort vorgeworfen 
man würde ihnen nicht IHREN Spass gönnen - die Zander passen 
schon auf .


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Juli 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Ja nachdenken ist gut , " meinen " See kenne ich nun schon über 60 Jahre
> seine Veränderungen sind seit her enorm , welche Einflüsse durch Besatz und
> Umwelteinflüsse aufgetreten sind .
> Nein alles aufzuzählen wäre hier einfach zu viel .
> ...



Was hat denn der Karpfenbestand mit dem Zanderbestand zu tun? Hier in den fränkischen Zucht- und Angelweihern funktioniert die Kombination Karpfen/Zander hervorragend. Die Zander vermehren sich gut, trotz massivem Karpfenbestand.

Die Waller sind ganz klar ein Problem. Deshalb setze ich in meinem Verein auch kompromisslos durch, dass bis auf einen 10ha-Weiher überall die Waller entnommen werden. Raus bekommt man die eh nicht komplett, solange man nicht abfischt.

Wenn ein See 10 Jahre lang nicht befischt wird und keinen guten Bestand hat, muss irgendwas ganz gewaltig nicht stimmen (vorausgesetzt zu Beginn dieser Periode waren genügend Laichfische drin). Und die Ursache sind dann weder Waller noch Karpfen.


----------



## thanatos (13. Juli 2021)

@ Naturliebhaber 
Wenn es in euren Angeltümpeln funktioniert - freu dich .
In dem von mir erwähnten Natursee - hat jede Besatzmaßnahme 
eine Änderung in der Fischpopulation zur Folge gehabt .
Nicht immer zum Guten .


----------

